

If you could rebuild a city from scratch - spectre
http://www.elevatedgardencity.com/

======
electromagnetic
This is a rather poor proposal. I mean it doesn't even attempt a modicum of
non-bias as it doesn't even include a "disadvantages" section, which most
notably holds: any leak in the membrane between soil and concrete can
significantly reduce the longevity of the roofing structure, meaning property
managers will inevitably be facing leakages below the top level - thus meaning
the property managers would face significant problems attracting doctors
offices, medical clinics and even food services places as any serious leak
would be cause for closure and could incur serious expense for the property
owner when they'll inevitably have to pay for lost income.

While I think this is a great idea, I'm doubtful that the advantages
significantly outweigh the disadvantages.

Another notable disadvantage is that if you plan on growing anything more than
grass and flowers AKA a tree, you're going to need significant soil depth in
areas. This means that the building is going to have to cope with not only
soil weight but of the soil becoming super-saturated with water. The drainage
of the soil so as to avert too much water sitting in the soil. So on and so
forth. Adding hundreds of tons of soil and water onto the roof of your
building is going to put excessive demands in place and sky-rocket
construction costs in your urban core. Given that many cities have a problem
keeping businesses in their urban core, I don't see how making it more
expensive for them would be beneficial.

------
mmcconnell1618
Speaking of earthquakes... How would an entire city react when it's tied
together like on giant building? My guess is the legal aspects alone of
determining cause of damage would prevent this type of city-wide design.

